# Stealth profisha 525 is now good to go



## paddleparra (Apr 23, 2008)

Well she arrived and was collected from Dennis who not only did the odd small modification I asked for ( using better swages on the cables) he went the next step and replaced the cables for a stronger, thinner insulted type, so thanks Dennis.
The design and build of the yak was as expected however I have yakked enough to know what I like so I replaced the standard hatch with a twist and stow Hobie number ( thanks Mal) as well as installing a sounder, new adjustable paddle and all I need now is the elements to be on my side. I am looking for the opportunity to put some fish in the hatch.... 
See ya on the water .

Cheers

PP


----------



## Spankster (Mar 10, 2014)

Congrats on the new ski mate... looking forward to a trip report and some photos of fish in her hatch ;-)


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Sweeeeeeet


----------



## paddleparra (Apr 23, 2008)

Thanks guys,

I am so excited to get it wet and through the more challenging surf.



salticrak said:


> Guvnor, that there is a lovely thing for your bottle and glass,thnx for giving us a butchers hook,your cobblers awls will grow larger.You will have no regrets spending your sausage and mash on such a fine machine.


Salti, I am Scottish not a Cockney, remember, the breed smart enough to not have zips in order not to frighten the sheep!



indiedog said:


> Very nice ride, hope it serves you well. Werner Shuna?


No Indi, its an oracle advanced technology, carbon fibre blend, fully adjustable, its my first quality paddle and made a huge difference on the BFS for the short ti,e i used it



Lazybugger said:


> Add a siren ya bastard.


Hey lazy, I toll the missus you thought she was a siren&#8230;&#8230;. now I have two people calling me a bastard! :lol: 
posting.php?mode=reply&f=14&t=66422#

Stay tuned for the crime scene photos of fish blood sprayed over her&#8230;&#8230;. now where are those whiting with bleeding disorders?


----------



## killer (Dec 22, 2010)

Noice!!!

III,IIWANT!!ONE.  . as soon as I get sick of the beeracuta  .

Killer.


----------



## paddleparra (Apr 23, 2008)

salticrak said:


> Aye fookin aye.


atsa boy sawtee ya wee bastart, gid ter see ya is muwtilingal an aw at.


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

Ooh yeah. Good on you Brian she's a beauty!


----------



## paddleparra (Apr 23, 2008)

Cheers Jim just chomping at the bit to take her out


----------



## jasondstub (Nov 22, 2012)

What hobie hatch is that? i measured my mates at the weekend and it was to big...


----------



## guy88 (Feb 24, 2013)

Already for Straddie next year nice one.


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

jasondstub said:


> What hobie hatch is that? i measured my mates at the weekend and it was to big...


Cut your glass bigger....go on you khow you want to!


----------



## paddleparra (Apr 23, 2008)

jasondstub said:


> What hobie hatch is that? i measured my mates at the weekend and it was to big...


standard hobie hatch mate, just get a little P2 mask and some sand paper (or a well ventilated area) and take your time, I use a number of hobie add ons, I think their quality is unsurpassed and makes the marriage of stealth glass boat and hobie extras the perfect ride for me when paddling and i am a hobie pedlar also.

There is sufficient lip on the stealth for a solid contact with the hobie lid.

Cheers

PP


----------



## krustayshen (Oct 14, 2013)

Hey pp, I would like to know how the Hobie hatch door is going, did you change it for ease of use or do they seal better than the Stealth screw on lids.

I am currently using my day hatch for my battery and it seems to take in a bit of water.[and I have put some vaso on the seal]

Thanks Greg


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

I'll jump in here Greg as Brian is probably hung over, I've got the same hobie hatch on my 575 and it is definitely superior to the screw hatch. Eventually they get a bit stiff but a spray of armour-all on the seal and the twist latch works really well to lubricate it up again.


----------



## krustayshen (Oct 14, 2013)

Thanks Jim


----------



## barrajack (May 20, 2007)

Just budaful

Cheers


----------

